# soon to be a sandwich



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Went down to the pier to see if the crappie would bite this morning. Well they weren't tearing it up , but I managed to catch five of them. Pretty decent fish too, so five of them will be plenty for me and my wife's supper tonight.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice crappie GK!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

great headline!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's definitely bigger than 9 inches.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice one!!!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Please, just no pics of the sequel!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well my sheepshead fishing trip got cancelled today, because every tackle shop I called was sold out of fiddlers. So I decided to catch up on some projects around the house. But I took a break and walked out on the pier. Once again the bite was slow , but I caught some quality fish. The biggest was almost 15 "


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh man!! Your hurting me!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice! Would be an awesome dinner for sure


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish! What did you catch them on minnows?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Curly tailed grubs. Pink & chartreuse tail and a pearl white grub. If you look close at the pics you can see the grubs in their mouths.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad somebody is catching them


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweet! Nice looking slabs - nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas to y'all . Sent from the pier .


----------

